# Key Post: Car Insurance - Provisional Drivers Licence



## neonitrix (16 Oct 2003)

Have just received my provisional licence and want to take up driving again.  was insured under my dads car 6 or 7 years ago.

I need ideas on which companies I should have a look at:

I am 26 
3rd Provisional Licence
Going to be based in Laois
Hopefully getting: 2003 Seat Ibiza / 1.2 Litre.

Is anyone here insured with a provisional licence if so who with / what model car size engine etc.  and what is insurance costing you approx?

tks


neo


----------



## Johno (16 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*

Neonitrix,

Because of your lack of up to date driving experience (in the eyes of and insurance underwriter) I would suggest Quinn Direct.Most insurance companies would not want to quote you because of your Age, License, Driving experience.

Johno

I have no connection in any way with Quinn Direct!


----------



## Dearg Doom (16 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*

The best quote I got as a inexperienced driver (although I did have a full licence) was from [broken link removed].


----------



## GCS (16 Oct 2003)

*Provision*

Insist that your previous Insurer(the company that has a record of you as a named driver) give you a quote and  then you will have something to compare the Quinn quote to.


----------



## bluebean (17 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*

Neonitrix,

I got insured the year before last with Axa insurance, €1480 for third party, fire + theft on a 1997 1.3 litre Fiesta.  Was on my 2nd provisional at the time. Passed my test last year and went with Britton insurance this year.  Good company, seemed to come up with the best rates for me anyway. 

I'd also try www.123.ie and  to get a quote. I got reasonable quotes from Axa, and managed to get Britton's down even further by saying I was thinking of going with Axa instead..

You gotta play a bit mean in this game!


----------



## DOBBER22 (17 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*

Link to Quinn Direct



Good luck


----------



## insurance (17 Oct 2003)

*Cheap insurance*

I understand the AXA Traksure idea is quite reasonable.  I think you agree to stick to a particular speed and they can track same.  They then give you cheaper insurance.  Worth a try.  See here www.axa.ie/traksure/index.html


----------



## mary (20 Oct 2003)

*Why not try broker*

Hi - may not be relevant to you but maybe worth a chance. 
I renewed my insurance in September and got renewal notice from AXA for € 989. Very high I thought so I went to, smong others, AA brokers and they quoted € 560. I went back to AXA and told them about the € 560 and they dropped their € 989 to €  800. Decided that I would change to AA's € 560.00 and when I got the insurance certificate from AA guess what - It was underwritten by AXA brokers - still haven't figured that one out....
th lesson being..... shop around.
M


----------



## Shanks1 (20 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*



> Have just received my provisional licence and want to take up driving again. was insured under my dads car 6 or 7 years ago.




Unfortunately beacuse more than 3 years has elapsed since you were a named driver on your dad's policy, insurance companies will not take this into account as "named driver" experience.


----------



## rheinie (20 Oct 2003)

*Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*

I think the advice is shop around my son who is 24 saved over 500 Quinn Direct were the best but the phone quote beat the online quote by about 200 euro


----------



## JohnnyFontane (20 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ideas where to go for Car Insurance - Provisional Driver*

Try FBD aswell.  

I think there are only two companies the bloodsucking (*ouch*) brokers dont use...

thats quinn direct and FBD.


----------

